# GalaxyHostPlus - Special 1GB VPS $19 /Year - Germany & France Locations



## GalaxyHostPlus (Oct 9, 2015)

*GalaxyHostPlus* is running special promotion on 1GB Ram VPS.

***OVZ Special 1GB Yearly ***

50 GB Disk Space
1024 MB RAM
x4 Cores CPU
1000 GB Bandwidth
1Gbps Network
x1 IPv4
x5 IPv6
Virtualizor Control Panel
Full Root Access
Variety of choices of Linux OS
OpenVZ Virtualization
24/7 Free Premium support
99.9% Network Uptime
$19 /Year https://secure.galaxyhostplus.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=60

-------

Terms Of Service: https://galaxyhostplus.com/TermsOfService.php

SPAM Policy: https://galaxyhostplus.com/SpamPolicy.php

Network: https://galaxyhostplus.com/network.php

We are accepting payments such as: PayPal, 2CheckOut, Payza, Skrill, BitPay (BitCoin)

For any questions email us at [email protected]

Or simply comment below.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 14, 2016)

Posting a link to a LET thread about a breach of customer email addresses involving this clown (_read the LET thread...clown is the only word to describe it_) in case anyone is even thinking about ordering services from this "business" .  


TL;DR After conducting a 10-second security review following the disclosure of the breach, GalaxyHostPlus first tried to blame the breach on a non-existent sql injection exploit in Virtualizor and a few hours later shifted the blame to an ex contractor with an "oops, sorry" apology to Virtualizor for falsely accusing them.


_TL;DR #2 can we please put up a border fence to keep the clowns out of the offers section?_



> Dear Client's.
> 
> 
> We have investigated about Data Breach.
> ...



...a few hours later and the story changes:




> Dear Client's.
> 
> 
> We have investigate about Emails where were send out on 9th January and 11th March. We have finally find out what happened and how emails were taken from GalaxyHostPlus.
> ...




edited because I just noticed this tidbit:




> *This included our own backup server hosted at CEO Home to make sure all data is safe and only stored at safe place.*


 
//lowendfacepalm


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 14, 2016)

DomainBop said:


> This included our own backup server hosted at CEO Home to make sure all data is safe and only stored at safe place.



This ... is ... ok ... he catched me speechless...


----------



## HBAndrei (Mar 14, 2016)

Pfft... screw 24/7 monitored and secure-access datacenters, a man's home is the ultimate fortress 


And, what does backing up have to do with data breaching? I mean even if he had a million backups in a million different places, his data would have still been breached........ backing up != protection from data breaches


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 14, 2016)

HBAndrei said:


> Pfft... screw 24/7 monitored and secure-access datacenters, a man's home is the ultimate fortress
> 
> 
> And, what does backing up have to do with data breaching? I mean even if he had a million backups in a million different places, his data would have still been breached........ backing up != protection from data breaches



Don't forget that grandpa is watching the backdoor!


----------



## HN-Matt (Mar 14, 2016)

> Our X Staff member have copy and paste 320 Email Addresses . . . We are ready to take legal actions against our X Staff . . . X staff was Level 1 support which means he was limited only to support ticket and live support and basic settings. . . . X staff was behaving very well during this time and was working normal like all our staff which is actually shocked for us what happened. . . . We have full details of X Staff which we collect from all our staff.



I lol'd


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 14, 2016)

Wow.  Yikes.  Well would you look at that?


----------

